# Buildable Land in Oregon $5500



## oldcars (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello, I have three lots in the lovely little near-ghost town of Kent Oregon and I would sell the entire 100'x150' parcel for $5,500 cash or possable trade for a 2000-newer full size pickup with under 100k miles, 97 or newer Jeep Wrangler, antique car or a newer Honda four wheeler + cash, mabe even a mini excavator, diesel 25-40hp tractor with loader, enclosed trailer, I might even trade for some non-buildable wooded recreational property?



I live in the area and can meet to show the property or email pictures.

Kent is between Grass Valley and Shaniko on hwy 97 and only 2 hours from the Portland area or 55 miles from Madras. Kent has a Church,post office, several standing but unused historical buildings and a few inhabited houses. There is a gas station, store, and school 13 miles away. Great view of the plains and a partial view of Mt.Hood in the right weather. Kent is located in Sherman County which is bordered by the Deschutes, John Day, and Columbia rivers so it's a good place if you like to fish. Lots of Deer, upland birds,water foul, Antilope, and even a few Elk and Bighorn sheep in the area.

The propery is on the edge of town, 100' off a paved street and has access to Power and a community water system at the road! great to build a cabin or house on or set up an inexpensive mover doublewide moble home. It has good access from two plotted roads and an alley!



Please call 5o3-7o3-2874 for more information.

I also have two lots in Shaniko, also buildable with access to city water, that I would sell for $7500


----------

